# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  سؤال : ما حكم الرهان إذا كان من طرف واحد ؟

## أبو سندس الطالب

سؤال : ما حكم الرهان إذا كان من طرف واحد ؟ 
مثال : أن يقول الرجل لصديقه : إذا ربح فريقي في المباراة وخسر فريقك فلك كذا من المال ، وإن ربح فريقك وخسر فريقي فليس لي شيء عندك وليس عليك شيء.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المراهنة من طرف واحد جائزة شرط أن تكون لنصرة الحق وإظهاره ؛ ويدل عليه ما كان من أبي بكر والمشركين من ظهور الروم على الفرس وفيه أن المشركين قالوا لأبي بكر : (اجعل بيننا وبينك أجلًا ، فإن ظهرنا كان لنا كذ وكذا ، وإن ظهرتم كان لكم كذا وكذا ، فجعل أجل خمس سنين ، فلم يظهروا ، فذكروا ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : (ألا جعلت إلى دون العشر) . الترمذي (3193) ، وله شواهد ذكرها ابن كثير في أول تفسير سورة الروم .

واختلف العلماء في حمل هذه الواقعة فمنهم من قال : أنها منسوخة ؛ لأنها كانت قبل تحريم القمار، قاله المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة ، ورده ابن القيم بأن آية تحريم القمار كانت في غزوة بني النضير بعد أحد ، وأما غلبة الروم لفارس فكانت عام الحديبية ، وهذا يدل على أن الصديق أخذ الرهان بعد تحريم القمار .
ومنهم من قال : أن هذا خاص إذا كانت المراهنة بين مسلم وحربي ، قاله الحنفية .
والراجح أن هذه المراهنة محكمة وليست منسوخة ، وهو مستثنى من القمار المحرم ؛ لأن هذا تحدي من الصديق للمشركين مع وثوقه بالغلبة ، وعليه يحمل حديث مصارعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لرُكانة ؛ لأنه تحدي لإظهار أنه مؤيد من الله ؛ ولذلك كانت هذه المصارعه سببًا في إسلام ركانة .

أما عن بقية سؤالك فأي نصرة للحق تترتب على فوز فريقك وخسارة فريقه ، ومما هو معلوم أن لعبة الكرة من الألعاب التي لا يجوز أخذ العوض فيها ؛ وإنما هي مباحة فقط للترويح والإجمام ، هذا والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ما حكم الرهان علي شيء ؟*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*حكم الرهان*

----------


## أبو سندس الطالب

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على إجابتك : 
سؤال على الإجابة : قلت وفقك الله لطاعته "المراهنة من طرف واحد جائزة شرط أن تكون لنصرة الحق وإظهاره".
ما الدليل على وجوب توفر هذا الشرط ؟ إن قلت أن الدليل هي قصة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فقد أقول أن هذه إنما هي حادثة عين ، فما الجواب على هذا ؟ بارك الله بك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على إجابتك : 
> سؤال على الإجابة : قلت وفقك الله لطاعته "المراهنة من طرف واحد جائزة شرط أن تكون لنصرة الحق وإظهاره".
> ما الدليل على وجوب توفر هذا الشرط ؟ إن قلت أن الدليل هي قصة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فقد أقول أن هذه إنما هي حادثة عين ، فما الجواب على هذا ؟ بارك الله بك.


وفيك بارك الله ، أولًا الأصل أن الأدلة تعمم ولا تخصص إلا بدليل ، ثانيًا : الأوضح في الدلالة حديث ركانة والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن القيم في كتابه القيم ألا وهو كتاب الفروسية (85) : (وهذه المراهنة من رسول الله وصديقه هي من الجهاد الذي يظهر الله به دينه ويعزه به ، فهي من معنى الثلاثة المستثناة في حديث أبي هريرة - قلت (أبو البراء) : يشير إلى حديث : (لاسبق إلا في خف أو حافر أو نصل) - ؛ ولكن تلك الثلاثة جنسها يعد للجهاد بخلاف جنس الصراع فإنه لم يعد للجهاد وإنما يصير مشابها للجهاد إذا تضمن نصرة الحق وإعلائه كصراع النبي ركانة ، وهذا كما أن الثلاثة المستثناة إذا أريد بها الفخر والعلو في الأرض وظلم الناس كانت مذمومة ، فالصراع والسباق بالأقدام ونحوهما إذا قصد به نصر الإسلام كان طاعة وكان أخذ السبق به حينئذ أخذا بالحق لا بالباطل) .

----------


## أبو سندس الطالب

> وفيك بارك الله ،أولًا الأصل أن الأدلة تعمم ولا تخصص إلا بدليل ، ثانيًا : الأوضح في الدلالة حديث ركانة والله أعلم .



نعم أخي الكريم وكلامك هذا يؤيد كلامي ولا يعارضه فإني قد قلت أنها حادثة عين ولا يمنع أن يكون الرهان من طرف واحد لغير هذا السبب جائز ، وسألت ما الدليل على وجوب توفر هذا الشرط لجواز الرهان من طرف واحد ؟ أي ما هو الدليل على أن غير هذه الصورة أو هذا السبب يمنع منه الرهان إن كان من طرف واحد ؟ فإن كان الأصل أن الدليل يكون عاما ولا يخصص إلا بدليل على التخصيص فيكون الحكم جواز الرهان من طرف واحد حتى وإن كان في المباحات لأن الأصل في الدليل أنه عام.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نعم أخي الكريم وكلامك هذا يؤيد كلامي ولا يعارضه فإني قد قلت أنها حادثة عين ولا يمنع أن يكون الرهان من طرف واحد لغير هذا السبب جائز ، وسألت ما الدليل على وجوب توفر هذا الشرط لجواز الرهان من طرف واحد ؟ أي ما هو الدليل على أن غير هذه الصورة أو هذا السبب يمنع منه الرهان إن كان من طرف واحد ؟ فإن كان الأصل أن الدليل يكون عاما ولا يخصص إلا بدليل على التخصيص فيكون الحكم جواز الرهان من طرف واحد حتى وإن كان في المباحات لأن الأصل في الدليل أنه عام.


نعم اتفق معك ؛ ولكني سقت الأدلة على شرط أن تكون لنصرة الحق وإظهاره ، إذا كان من طرفين كما في قصة أبي بكر وقصة ركانة  .

----------

